# Which Dentist UK or France?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont believe my luck. Just three days away from our trip of a life time (10 weeks in Europe) I have started to get tooth ache. Not sure which tooth it is as it seems to move from the top to the bottom. Its not bad just niggling although it kept me awake a bit last night. Tried calling my dentist on his mobile, no answer. His surgery isnt open until Tuesday and we are booked on the 7:45 Ferry from Dover on Tuesday morning, travelling down to Dover on Monday.

I could re-schedule the ferry and try to see someone here on Monday or my dentist on Tuesday (Hopefully) or just leave it and get it seen to in France. I have heard that treatment in France is not only cheaper but better.

What do you think?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

When I've been in pain I have gone straight to the emergency dentist. There should be one in your area, you might even get to see one today.

steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. I called them and eventually they called me back. They said the only place they could refer me to today was the hospital. They said they wont treat you just give you pain killers or anti biotics. Seemed a waste of time so I didnt bother.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

France for me. 20 euros for a filling and 30 for an extraction it cost me and they have loads of time for you. I may well go in for a check up next time I am over there. In my view, better dentists and at a price dentistry should be not just another professional rip off which we live with over here.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Pusser

Yes I figured that might be the case and am I right that you can claim 70% back from the NHS? Might leave it till I am in France then. It might actully go off but more than likely wont!


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> I dont believe my luck. Just three days away from our trip of a life time (10 weeks in Europe) I have started to get tooth ache. Not sure which tooth it is as it seems to move from the top to the bottom. Its not bad just niggling although it kept me awake a bit last night. Tried calling my dentist on his mobile, no answer. His surgery isnt open until Tuesday and we are booked on the 7:45 Ferry from Dover on Tuesday morning, travelling down to Dover on Monday.
> 
> I could re-schedule the ferry and try to see someone here on Monday or my dentist on Tuesday (Hopefully) or just leave it and get it seen to in France. I have heard that treatment in France is not only cheaper but better.
> 
> What do you think?


Hi barryd .
Definitely France for dental treatment 8) 
I went to a fabulous Dentist in Stenay & was seen the next day.
I had a tooth that fractured in half & the wonderful dentist above rebuilt the tooth in white 8) (not horrible amalgam) and the bill was less than 35 euro's
So go on holiday, have fun & prepare yourself for cheaper & better service.
Also the standard of cleanliness was marvellous.
Regards Catherine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You sold me on it. Will wait it out until Normandy. Unfortunatly I cant get this image out of my head

http://www.inspectorclouseau.com/d_dentist.html

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is so good, it is worth not cleaning your teeth for a couple of months and eating loads of treacle tarts so you can get real value for money by the time you go to France


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps they may cure my phobia of Dentists. When I was a kid a dentist gave me a filling and trapped a nerve, I was in agony for 24 hours and then some other idiot pulled the wrong tooth out so as you can imagine I now have reservations about Dentists!

Cant say I am looking forward to it but you have put my mind at rest. 

I think many brits have a phobia of being treated abroad for medical problems but it probably should be the other way around. In the 90's just after Michelle and I got married she took ill in a restaraunt in Kefalonia and collapsed. The owner took us in a taxi to an imaculate hospital where she was seen and treated immediatly. Turned out her blood pressure was low and they sorted her very quickly and made sure we got back ok to our appartment. No bills or questions asked.

Thankyou


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Perhaps they may cure my phobia of Dentists. When I was a kid a dentist gave me a filling and trapped a nerve, I was in agony for 24 hours and then some other idiot pulled the wrong tooth out so as you can imagine I now have reservations about Dentists!
> 
> Cant say I am looking forward to it but you have put my mind at rest.
> 
> ...


If you feel any pain I think the word "Ouch" is the same in French. 8)


----------

